# more of Teddy and Ginger



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Def. looks silver in thos epics.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah that's what I thought. He may have been black when he was a puppy - I never saw him. He looks more silver than silver beige. His brown hair is very ash - you know not a rich brown but a black brown.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you know on the liver points - I just looked closely at Teddy's nose and it is liver - just darker than Ginger - Now I am obsessing lol


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Eek you shaved his head!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I know I know lol - his ears were still brown and I thought he looked funny but it grows very very fast - lets see what color it comes in lol


----------

